# "Seabird Tourenboot Afjord Pro"



## spinnracer (13. Juni 2017)

Hallo,
hat jemand Erfahrung mit Seabird Kajak Expedition Afjord (Afjord Pro)? 
Es soll am Baggersee, Fluss und Ostsee zum Angeln eingesetzt werden. Transport auf dem Autodach. #h


----------

